# International school preschool or junior school?



## honuleni (Jun 21, 2013)

Is anybody’s child is in international school preschool or junior school in Singapore? Any feedback?


----------



## alexleku (Jun 18, 2013)

I have my son studying in an international school in Singapore and he is enjoying it so far. Apart from academics, they also focus on the overall development of the child and follow an IB programme. I would recommend it. Hope this helps!


----------

